# LAN-Spiele



## Jared566 (3. März 2010)

Hey Leute, 

Ich suche gute (und auch neue) PC Spiele für eine LAN Party.. 

CoD4 ist ja standart  Aber welche Spiele gibt es noch, die man gut auf eine LAN zocken kann?

Als Genre dachte ich an Tower-Defense und an Ego-Shooter. Allerdings sollte es bei beiden Genres auch einen Coop-Modus und eine dedicierten Server.

Ich hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen.

Jared


----------



## kress (3. März 2010)

Als Tower Defence ist wohl Warcraft 3 am besten, aber dedi Server hat das glaub ich nicht.
Als schneller Ego-Shooter stell ich mal Unreal Tournament 2004 rein, hat super Coop-Missionen, oder eben das neuere UT3 (hat dedi server), welches aber ein wenig schlechtere Missionen/Aufgaben im Coop hat.
Für die ganz schnellen ist Quake 3 wohl das beste, wer von da auf Cod umsteigt, denkt, er spielt in Zeitlupe. 

So das warn mal meine Empfehlungen.


----------



## Otep (3. März 2010)

COH is auch nicht schlecht


----------



## -Phoenix- (3. März 2010)

Rainbow Six Vegas 1/2 machen im Coop  Laune . Sie haben auch beide dedi Server.


----------



## feivel (3. März 2010)

unreal tournament gehört meiner meinung nach dazu...bevorzugt das 99er, oder das 3er


----------



## Bigdaddy203 (3. März 2010)

L4D und L4D2 (mit nem trick^^)
Vegas 1/2
GRAW 2
Battlefield 2
Flatout 1/2
rfactor mit Mods
CS 1.6/Source 

Macht alles laune


----------



## fisch@namenssuche (3. März 2010)

Company Of Heroes inkl. Addons, besonders cool find ich Tales of Valor wg. den Rollenspielartigen Maps, auf denen man nur einen Held bzw. ein Fahrzeug fährt und direkt gegen die Mitspieler kämpft ! Bzw gegen immer neue Wellen von Angreifern...
Das ist zwar kein Towerdefense im klassischen Sinne, aber schnell und leicht zu lernen .
Und mal ehrlich, die Deutschen mit 'nem 88er... .


----------



## Tigerking (7. März 2010)

Klassiker:  Counter Strike und co . CS:Source, Hl2 Deathmatch, Opposing Force
Age Of Empires 2 ist auch sehr geil.
Jedi Knight


----------



## infantri (7. März 2010)

Crashday ist mega im lan modus ist zwar ein autorennen, aber im lan modus gibts verschiedene sachen zu machen von rennen bis zur reinen zerstörung.
farcry geht auch super es gibt sogar ein addon sodass man zusammen das spiel durch spielen kann, nur habe ich nie eine gute version gefunden die auch fuktioniert bzw richtig funtioniert.Das spiel lief zwar nur konnte einer nie munition aufsammeln und so hat einer keine spass ^^
ansonsten ut2004, warhammer 40000 was sehr gut läuft,cs,css,hl mit mods,hl2,serius sam 1und 2.


----------



## eVAC (13. April 2010)

Borderlands
CoDWAW
AGe of Empires 2 (ich liebe es)


----------



## -Lucky+Devil- (14. April 2010)

Wolfenstein - Enemy Territory

Kostet nix. Basiert auf Quake-Engine und hat dedi Server.

Co-op Modus fehlt, dafür hat es Bots und bei guten Spielern macht ein 2vs2 oder 3vs3 auch fun.


----------

